# Spinning- Follow up on the Rose roving



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I have finished spinning the roving and thought some of you might like to see the results.

I was able to get about 475 yards so it will be enough for the socks!

I have included the initial picture for those of you who did not view it.

I am amazed at how much darker it became after spinning- was expecting something lighter!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....that is just beautiful and I like the colors. Very nice and your socks will be pretty and comfy.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Cdambro said:


> Wow....that is just beautiful and I like the colors. Very nice and your socks will be pretty and comfy.


Thank you. Now if I can just stop dyeing and spinning long enough to knit!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Can't wait to see how it knits up! :sm24:


----------



## stoneymeadow (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

ptober said:


> Thank you. Now if I can just stop dyeing and spinning long enough to knit!!


Yeppers, I seem to be having that problem with just the spinning.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty. Your spinning is very nice the color is pretty to so you did good. I have to much on my plate these days to. Guess I will have to cute back some.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Gorgeous .... reminds me of watermelon great job


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

That's so pretty!!!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words. I would love to see what others have dyed and spun also.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

This was my last dyeing and plyed with silk... the wool was my Dorset ( Mary)


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love your colors. They should make beautiful socks!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Think of flamingos dancing when you knit your socks! Lovely!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

JuneB said:


> This was my last dyeing and plyed with silk... the wool was my Dorset ( Mary)


I love the color and the spinning is wonderful


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely job of both dyeing and spinning. I envy your skill. Please do post the socks when finished.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

JuneB said:


> This was my last dyeing and plyed with silk... the wool was my Dorset ( Mary)


Beautiful!


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

So pretty!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn - love the colors.


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

It's beautiful


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Beautiful . I love the before and after. I'm always surprised


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I think it is beautiful.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## not enough yarn (May 29, 2012)

Love the color it reminds me of orange and raspberry sherbet mixed together.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I love the results! How did you dye the fiber?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh so pretty! I can't wait to see your socks.


----------

